# Norrod's/ironline



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

I HAVE TWO DOG'S WITH HEAVY IRONLINE AND NORROD BLOOD.
WHAT CAN YOU GUY'S TELL ME????
THIS IS MY FEMALE. SHE IS 4 NOW AND VERY GENTLE, HARD WORKING, AND AIM'S TO PLEASE.








THIS IS REX. I'VE POSTED HIM BEFORE BUT HERE HE IS!!!!!!

















THESE PICTURES ARE FROM WHEN WE FIRST RESCUED HIM. I'LL TAKE ANOTHER ONE AND POST IT LATER.
WE BOUGHT HIM A NEW COLLAR, AND HE HAS PUT ON ABOUT 6 POUNDS.

ANGEL IS A BROTHER SISTER BREED, AND REX IS A OUTCROSS BREED BACK TO HIS MOM.
HIS MOM IS ANGELS GRANDDAM.
THINKING ABOUT BREEDING THESE TWO.
THEY ARE BOTH VERY GREAT EXAMPLE'S OF THIS BREED.
I KNOW HOW SOME OF YOU FEEL TOWARDS BREEDING. WELL, SORRY
BUT THESE DOG'S ARE STAYING RIGHT HERE FOR SHOW AND WORKING PURPOSES. SO DON'T WORRY, I'M NOT SUPPORTING THE SHELTER.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

These dogs are OFR. Old Family Rednose. Some very nice dogs. Here are some links for you to look at including NORRODS kennel.

I have them under my favorites as I was looking at getting a dog from them at one point in time!

http://www.ironlinekennels.com/Page_1x.html

http://johnsonspits.tripod.com/index.html

http://www.oldfamilyreds.com/


----------

